# Check it!



## 97Vortec (Jan 22, 2007)

My first vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7tp0zjNkK0


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

*hunting*

Just a thought but you might wanna try shooting paper targets. LOL:wink:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow... I have never seen you miss soooo many targets.... EVER!! 

Cool video though. Was your son or daughter the camera person?:wink::wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2007)

Well after seeing that I won't be suprised if you bail on the distance league shoot. What was that 3 out 15......must be the bow


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Great vid Andy...Like the music


----------



## Pidge (Apr 17, 2004)

Andy...What size arrow were those...2613. They looked pretty big. Nice vid...LOL:darkbeer:


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

vermin elimination, good practice especially for 3D wienies. Makes farmers happy too. :thumbs_up


----------



## scrounger (Mar 13, 2007)

Looks like this vid cost fortune in arrows...


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

They are jumping the string.


----------



## 97Vortec (Jan 22, 2007)

Arrows were 2413s, I didn't break or loose any that weekend, but the dog helped me sniff them out a couple of times. Those buggers are really fast and are on the move as soon as you cut it loose. If you shoot at them from over 35 yards they seemed to be less concerned, but harder to hit. I just left the bodies on the lawn after a few minutes an eagle came and snapped them all up. That was pretty cool too.


----------

